# Changing pigeon loft



## Brooklynflyer (Jan 17, 2014)

I had a smaller loft,I recently built a bigger loft for my pigeons,I was wondering if anyone knew how long would it take for my pigeons to adjust to there new home.i have already lost some babies,eggs.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Should have waited till the babies were weaned to move them. They usually can't take changes like that when they are on eggs or babies. Often will abandon them.


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. Last time a friend changed to a new loft he lost his favorite male to a fight. What breed do you have? To fully adjust: do you mean that they breed new healthy young? It may depend on the weather. You just have to watch them because it has been over two, three weeks and my friend's birds are still fighting for their favorite nest boxes.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I know my birds, and which are more dominant. I would lock them in the boxes I chose, and leave them there for a bit, so that they would see the box as theirs. By knowing your birds, it does help to know which box should go to whom. By locking them in for a while, they should then start defending that box. Always works for me.


----------



## Brooklynflyer (Jan 17, 2014)

Just built a new aviary but my birds will not go to the aviary. How do I get them to come out to the aviary


----------



## Brooklynflyer (Jan 17, 2014)

I do apologize for not thanking you guys for the response to my previous ? Good looking out since then the birds r doing great in the new larger loft getting along with each other and all is well thanks again but now I'm having the problem with them not trying to leave there big comfy coop and come out to the aviary. Any suggestions please let me know thanks. Mind u I have them since August 13 and have not flown them yet


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Mine are coach potatoes too. They only wander out here and there during the day. They like their loft also. When it's nice out I fill the bath pans, which are out in the aviary, and they go running out for that. Then they like to lounge outside in the sun to dry.


----------

